

There are no bad programming languages, only bad programmers - jonisalonen
http://jonisalonen.com/2012/blaming-the-tool/

======
garethsprice
There are plenty of terrible programming languages. Programming languages are
designed to solve problems, so a language that fails to solve any problems (or
solves only a very specific problem with limited application) fades into
obscurity - it still exists though, and is still bad.

Searching thedailywtf.com for the term "proprietary language" comes up with
some fun stories (MUMPS, Labview, etc).

Having taken a compiler design course in college which involved attempting to
create a simple proprietary language, I can attest that attempting to write a
programming language will result in bad far more often than good. The halls of
any computer science program are littered with terrible language experiments
that barely function, mine included.

To extend the chef analogy the author uses; a good chef may be able to make a
palatable dish out of rotten meat (isn't that what curry was invented for?),
but the meat is still rotten.

------
RyanMcGreal
This whole essay feels like a strawman. "All [databases] do is push and pull
bytes from the disk, right?" Has any working programmer ever thought that?

I'm a blub programmer, but I've used a number of languages over the years -
and not sequentially, either, so I don't think my observations are due to a
changing overall experience level - and in my experience, it's unambiguously a
lot easier to be productive in some languages than in others.

Missing from the author's initial analogy - "Give an experienced cook a dull
knife. The blade slips and he cuts himself" - is the fact that an experienced
cook will _know the blade is dull_ and respond accordingly.

------
antinitro
My response to the title: You have obviously never worked with Classic ASP.
Time to read the article...

------
steder
You can write Fortran in any language. :-P

